# Dex got it right today!



## Dextersmom (Mar 11, 2013)

So we've been spending time every day this week teaching Dexter the "Bang! You're dead" trick. For the first two days we only got blank stares and the occasional handshake. Some patience later, and today he did it perfectly! 
No we're all amped to teach him new tricks. Any suggestions?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Dextersmom said:


> So we've been spending time every day this week teaching Dexter the "Bang! You're dead" trick. For the first two days we only got blank stares and the occasional handshake. Some patience later, and today he did it perfectly!
> No we're all amped to teach him new tricks. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Are you following any videos on how to teach this trick?


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

I swear with my puppy he's like  *gives paw*  *don't you want to handshake?* when it's time to learn a new trick.

You could try to teach him to put his toys away, act shy, limp, and crawl


----------



## Dextersmom (Mar 11, 2013)

@neko yes i found two vids on youtube...will find the links and post them if you're interested?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dextersmom (Mar 11, 2013)

Angela.... Loving the act shy idea... Thanks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Dextersmom said:


> @neko yes i found two vids on youtube...will find the links and post them if you're interested?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Very interested, I had Zeus for 1 and a half weeks and we already know: come here, name, sit, shake, (working on up and down) , and wait (for his meal). 

So much fun he is like a little sponge.


----------



## Dextersmom (Mar 11, 2013)

Neko said:


> Very interested, I had Zeus for 1 and a half weeks and we already know: come here, name, sit, shake, (working on up and down) , and wait (for his meal).
> 
> So much fun he is like a little sponge.


http://youtu.be/PX6fWx8ckag

http://youtu.be/j6meQTNHsTc

There you go! This is such a fun trick and the results are super cute!

Oh and during my search I also found this.... LOL. http://youtu.be/R31iMeBpBtc


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Dextersmom said:


> Bang Trick - How to teach the best dog trick EVER - YouTube
> 
> Dog Tricks : Play Dead Dog Trick - YouTube
> 
> ...


omg the hamster!!! haha!


----------



## Maya27 (Oct 2, 2012)

Its fun to spice the play dead trick up too!

We recently graduated a Trick dogs class and decided to do an old west shootout for graduation. We dressed up in costumes, my puppy and I had "guns" and we stood back to back (I) walked three paces, turned and SHOOT! with her dropping to the ground. 
Sometimes just adding a few silly things can make a trick much more fun. 

Spinning in a circle is easy and fun, also teaching how to follow your hand through your legs as you walk (weave in and out) is pretty easy.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Man,I feel like a dunce. Fiona will be 10 months tomorrow and still does not shake. Arghh. Maybe I should show her video of all the younger dogs doing it. Instead of shaking my hand, when I say shake she tries to eat my hand.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Ugh .. I think that hamster actually got hit and knocked out .. he wasn't playing. As to tricks, never been big on them. Maybe I should research some that will work with a 'dignified' dog like a GSD.


----------

